# New People Hello!



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello there, not quite sure how this all works yet but I'm getting very excited about chatting to you all!

Me and my DH have been trying for a little one for 3 years now, starting Buseriline on the 17th Feb!!!   Trying not to get my hopes up but it's soooo hard!  DH has male factor problems, so we have been told that it should be ICSI but we will have to wait til nearer the time to see what they will do.  Does anyone else feel overwhelmed by all the jargon that Doctors use?? 

I don't know if anyone will know the answer to this but- can you still have Acupuncture when having IVF??  I've got back problems so thinking it might help??

Jxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome

Yes, acupuncture is perfectly safe while having IVF.  Infact, it's recommended by lots of people.  I've had it during a few of my cycles.

We've been trying for a baby for 6 1/2 years now and I'm starting my 6th IVF cycle pretty soon so if you have any questions, just ask.  I'm now quite used to all the jargon the doctors use!  

You should come across and join us on the daily chit chat thread.  Lots of lovely ladies there all at different stages and quite a few success stories now too. 

Lots of luck for your 1st cycle  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ello - yeah please come and chat on chit chat.... its great!!  i had ICSI and was successful....   and now have 8 month old terrors.. oops i mean twins


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hiya Jackabean!  welcome to the board - feel free to come across & join us in Daily Chit Chat!  we're a friendly bunch - I promise ya!!!

MrsC (40+4)
xx


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Hiya jackabean welcome and come and join us on the chit chat thread xx


----------



## Bloofuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Hiya

Jackabean - Welcome!!

I was also successful with ICSI with a DE and my lovely wee terror is now 10 months    

Bloo x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Jackabean

Welcome!!  Wishing you loads of luck on your journey.

I started my burselin injections again on wednesday for medicated FET at the end of this month - maybe beginning of March...am quite excited.  DH and i used an Egg donor for our first time last November which was a BFP...  so heres hoping the FET with my snow babies works this time.

xxx


----------



## leighf72 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Don't know much of the lingo but I'm new to this so I'm sure I'll pick it up soon! Have been TTC (got that one!) for 19 months now. Am 37 years old and diagnosed with endemetriosis following laparoscopy in Jan this year. Surgery removed a fair bit, but now on Clomid days 2-6 and also on IVF waiting list. Had day 12 scan on Sunday which showed little activity - pretty upset but trying to stay positive for next time when they're going to up the doseage. 
No friends have been in this situation so hoping to chat to people who have. Any advice gratefully received!
Leigh


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome Leigh   Will just repeat what roxyfoxy just said.  Come across and join us on the daily chit chat thread. So many success stories there and still lots going through treatment.  
I'm doing my 6th IVF so have plenty of advice to offer!

x


----------

